# Pompano tips?



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello fellow fishermen,

I moved to Navarre from Wisconsin last year and I am still attempting to get use to this salt water fishing. Lately i've been trying to hook up some Pompano and I have had zero luck, but everyone else around me has been slaying them! I used the pompano rigs and sand fleas. Are there any secret tips I need to know about?
Thank you in advance:thumbup:


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm no expert I started catching them last week when they showed up but I think best times are sunrise and sunset I only been using peeled shrimp but seen others using sand fleas so you have the right bait just depends on what they are in the mood far and I was hiring them after the first sand bar on the pier hope that helps some? Also welcome to the forum alot of great info on here if you get a chance to search I recommend it


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you are using the Pomp rigs bought as such from the bait stores, then your hook should be right, which is the hardest to learn. 

Next I hang on to the pole, and do not put it in the pole holder, so I can feel the bite. 

Those "J" hooks need to be set.

I use a lite pole so I can feel them.

And cast into the rip tide / wash out, and hangon snoopy!!

PS: Welcome!*


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Im assuming you are asking about pomp fishing off the pier, so here are some tips. Go out and buy some pomp jigs, white, pink, and orange are good colors. Buy something to tip the jig with like small sandfleas and shrimp. Once you see a school of pomps throw about 5-10 feet infront of the school, pomps spook reel easy. start jigging real slow and you should have some lookers. But the main thing is, dont throw directly on top of the fish, they will freak out and swim away as fast as they can.


----------



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys, I really appreciate it. And I will definitely try again tomorrow morning. The sand fleas I got from Half Hitch were HUGE (not sure if that affects anything)..so i'll try some shrimp on the jigs tomorrow. Once again, thank you.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

So how you do this morning any luck?


----------



## Peppers_88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Left empty handed, unfortunately. Went to the pier at 5 am and I was next to 4 people who had 14 poles set up, although I was super envious of every fish they reeled up I was also sitting back and laughing because while they were reeling one pole their other poles would start jumping. But I also noticed that they were chucking it way farther than I was. Still not giving up though! Going back tomorrow morning! Thanks for asking.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Peppers_88 said:


> But I also noticed that they were chucking it way farther than I was.


If you learned something I would call it a successful trip.

Good Luck


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wish I could join you out there but I won't be able to go until sat due to work but good luck Thursday and if rod can handle it a 3oz pyramid should get you the distance you need that what I use on my 10ft surf rod gets it way out there but it all depends where there at


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Peppers_88 said:


> Left empty handed, unfortunately. Went to the pier at 5 am and I was next to 4 people who had 14 poles set up, although I was super envious of every fish they reeled up I was also sitting back and laughing because while they were reeling one pole their other poles would start jumping. But I also noticed that they were chucking it way farther than I was. Still not giving up though! Going back tomorrow morning! Thanks for asking.


 If you want pomps via set-rigs, I would just fish the holes near the pier (not too close though), but from the beach. If you want pomps via jigging, watch some of the old timers. Sight fishing for them is much more fun. Personally, I think a person should only be allowed one set rod on the pier. Too many set rods can cause a cluster you know what. But, that is just my humble opinion. 

Bottom line though, meat fishing w/set rigs from the beach is just as effective as from the pier, but much less hassle. Good luck on getting some pomps.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Light line will greatly increase your bites. Also, bump the jig off the bottom. Do not work the jig fast. (Assuming you are fishing on the pier) 1/2oz jig minimum, 5/8 oz on windy days.


----------

